# :: ECS Tuning :: Vaico Complete Control Arm Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

In as few as 50,000 miles, the control arms on the front of your vehicle can creak, groan, and cause your vehicle to feel completely unstable on the road. At highway speeds, your vehicle may wander from side to side because of the suspension control arm problems. The only solution to this is to replace the control arms on your vehicle. These arms include all related ball joints and bushings already installed. 

This 12-piece control arm kit includes all eight control arm assemblies, tie rod assemblies, stabilizer links, and new hardware. All arms come with factory installed ball joints and bushings, ready to bolt on. 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. * 
 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

How are these compared to the Meyle kit? I'm in need of new arms but can't afford the top notch Meyle kit.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

SIson21 said:


> How are these compared to the Meyle kit? I'm in need of new arms but can't afford the top notch Meyle kit.


These are pretty much identical to Meyle. 

Jason


----------



## nativefx (Feb 10, 2012)

Are these available for the 4.2?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

nativefx said:


> Are these available for the 4.2?


 V6 only at the moment. 

Jason


----------

